# Help me make Lola famous!



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey everyone,

It's been a while!

We recently bought a dog last year and while I've been taking a little break from the fish world, I've been super busy with the dog. We've entered her in a contest to be in the Fido commercials and I wanted to see if I could get you guys to help me vote her to the top:

Fido Casting Call - Vote for Lola in the *Fido Casting CallTM*

It just takes a minute to do!

Thanks so much,
Alym


----------



## pieces71 (Apr 21, 2010)

just voted....she is cute...goodluck Alym


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Cute dog! Good luck Alym!


----------



## DR1V3N (Apr 22, 2010)

You got my vote  good luck to you and Lola


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

You got my vote too, Good luck!


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

and mine,,,good luck


----------



## Sanka101 (Dec 15, 2010)

and mine =] good luck to yu and lola


----------



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks everyone! She is slowly climbing the ranks. Hopefully it won't go to her head lol!!! 

659 now, from 3000th just yesterday.

You all rock!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

Voted for you


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2011)

i only voted cuz she's cute :O)


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

I just voted. Looks like you can place 1 vote per day.


----------



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

Go Lola Go!!


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I just voted. Good luck Lola !

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I voted too.

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

I used to groom the original fido dog. A Bassett hound named Wilma. She just passed away this spring at 17 or 18 years.
She had personality plus.

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=49.235338,-123.185155


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Voted as well cute dog Alym! Slowly climbing the ranks i see, good luck!


----------



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

Well, that should bring me good luck then!!



April said:


> I used to groom the original fido dog. A Bassett hound named Wilma. She just passed away this spring at 17 or 18 years.
> She had personality plus.


----------



## cpool (Apr 30, 2010)

Got my vote and I hate dogs lol!


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

i just voted again...
seems like you can vote once every 24hrs.


----------



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeah, you can vote everyday -- I just didn't want to pester people too much! I really do hope that we can help her win this thing!


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Voted again, #515.

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

From today:


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

I voted again today. #479


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

468, second time voting, also linked your pup on my facebook to get a few more votes


----------



## RoadTestRuss (Jun 25, 2011)

Voted. Good luck!


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Voted again, 430...


----------



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks so much to all of you -- it's getting exponentially harder to climb the ranks -- I think that as she gets closer to the top, the number of people voting also increases -- she is cute though, so I think she's still got a fair shot!


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

425 and not even an hour between the last update, not a bad rate of climb


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

and another vote...


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

Good luck from me as well! She is just TOO cute!


----------



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

She's into the 300s!! You guys really are amazing. Thank you so much.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Voted again, # 374.

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

She's slipping in the rankings...542 now.
Please vote to help keep her near the top!


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Voted again, # 555.

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## aimnhigh (Apr 28, 2010)

she is cute I voted, will try to remeber to vote every day!!


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Voted again, no 689

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Didn't see a bump voted again, #1089.

Cheers,
Chris


----------

